# wild dogs



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

anyone having trouble with wild dogs?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Any problems with wild dogs should happen only once. After that, they should be dealt with accordingly. No need to even discuss.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

same as i thought. delt with two yesterday. those two were caught running deer last jan. went out last evening to look for deer in our food plots, nothing, weird night before at 7 there were 4 nice bucks and lots of does. sat a min then a doe ran out and stopped, looked back a sec, then started to stomp. out came two dogs running her through the field.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Just give them a lead headache and everything will be fine.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

just remember the 3 S's when it comes to cats and dogs. Shoot, Shovel, and Shut-up.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

bassinpro thats good!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Assuming the dogs do not have a hunting collar on, this is acceptable. I train my dog off lead and she runs BIG. I would sure hope that you would all know the difference between a hunting dog and a "wild dog."


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Crank I think it is pretty easy to tell the diffrence. We "used" to have a problem with a pack of them. Always running not only the deer but anything that moved that they could eat. I have seen alot of dogs run the woods while deer hunting, the main diffrence is that when he looks like he has been fed,not full of mange and not along with 10 other ones, it is a safe call.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

no collars on either of them. both looked very mangy and wild. have seen them both before running the woods. looked mike muts, sheperds crossed with who knows what. they were near the house to, my buddy has 3 small children and i have two that play in the yard. last year the dogs came right down the drive chasing deer. thats too close for me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot them whenever I get the chance. THere use to eb a large pack of them around here that lived at some trailers but I think they finally made the people get rid of them. I use to use a deer slug, but I got one a few months ago with a single shot from a .22 rifle.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If a dog is running a deer, it doesn't matter if it is well fed and wears a collar, It is fair game for shooting. If it is a hunting dog, it is the responsibility of the owner (hunter) to train the dog not to run deer. My beagles never ran deer more than once and I took the necessary steps to break them while others I hunted with would continually do so. 
I could never understand why owners didn't take the time to break the deer running problem.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never personally shot a dog in the wild but I can't say that I had many opportunities either. I have seen a few on occasion that sported collars and I tend to give them the benefit of another chance. I know if it was my dog and she strayed and got shot on a neighbor's property I would be pretty PO'ed about it. But I guess if you are willing to live by your neighbor knowing that you did it then that is your own call. Personally, I have notified an owner a couple of times when their dogs strayed on my property. To me that seems like a more appropriate first step. After all it is not like the dog is going to catch and kill my buck.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wondering dogs aren't typically a problem, and I'll only give an overhead shot or two to convince them to go back home. I have absolutley no desire to shoot someones dog. Deer running dogs are a major problem. If they run deer, they run cattle, and they'll chase people. We had a problem dog in the area a number of years back. It would chase deer, cattle, and people. My dad had to finally take care of it one day while it was chasing the cows. Everyone knew what happened and the owner knew it was his fault for allowing it. There were never any hard feelings. If it happens once, that's one thing. If it happens multiple times, the owner has to expect it to be dealt with, by someone more responsible.
Wild dogs are an entirely different thing. They are extremely dangerous and should be treated as such. The ONLY option is to destroy them whenever possible.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

It typically takes a little while to train a dog to NOT run a deer. So, cut the dog marked with ahunting collar a break. The owner may not know the dog is running a deer. Some dogs don't do it for the food. They do it for the fun of it. 

I would hope most guys would cut the hunting dog a break.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No offense Crank (& I hope you don't tank any) but the owner should be able to keep control of his dog so the point of indentifing a hunting dog from a wild one should be null. We have land in Hocking County & 10-15 years ago, we had MAJOR problems w/ wild dogs The game warden at the time was Mansfield. He knew of the problems as did other from the state. There were lots of them killed. Those wild dogs had no fear of men. I rember being with my dad & we had a few come up to us. I was prob 12 years old & all we had was a single shot .410 & his .38 w/ snake shot. It was not a very good situation. Luckily nothing happened. The one time something did happen was when a pack came up on my dad my himself. Two dogs lunged at him & put him on the ground. He shot at least two of them w/ his hand gun, but actually got scratched up pretty good. I dont think he got bitten, but he was bleeding from the scratches. I know it may seem hard to beleive but like I said the game warden was notified and everything. Luckily we only see a few here or there now.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

we had a couple of wild dogs chasing deer out on are farm,until yesterday afternoon ,when they made there fatal mistake  4 of them chased a small fawn into the hay field(that we were hog hunting in) well long story short none of them will chase deer again(only in doggie heaven)!!!!!!
after the game warden came,a county sheriff ,an the county dog warden showed up(we called the game warden)loaded them up an took them back 2 the peeps who owned them.(deupty told us they alot of calls about these dogs chasing things)these dogs have been chasing sheep an cows at all the local farms. None of them had collars or tags on!!!!!!!
twister


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice work Mrtwister.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

My granddaughter, 10 years old, had 4 dog bites that were, pretty bad about 2 months ago at their home in Bellville OH while playing in the yard. Neighbor's dog running loose.

...


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

collars or not those dogs would have been history.

by the way, hows the granddaughter?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Granddaughter doing fine, she is quite tough. Has little fear of dogs, or spiders, or critters. Bites left big bruises through clothing no teeth penetration. Was a full grown boxer. Dog now permanently sleeping thanks to warden. Was not the first time. Dog also bit a neighbor about a mile away last year. A friend accidently let the dog escape.

...


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

good to hear!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> If a dog is running a deer, it doesn't matter if it is well fed and wears a collar, It is fair game for shooting. If it is a hunting dog, it is the responsibility of the owner (hunter) to train the dog not to run deer. My beagles never ran deer more than once and I took the necessary steps to break them while others I hunted with would continually do so.
> I could never understand why owners didn't take the time to break the deer running problem.


Well everyone can't have perfect dogs. If I found out you shot my German Shorthair becuase it chased a deer I would have your a$$ in jail. Some of you are really giving some bad advice here. 
I love hunting and I also love my dogs. I get pissed when my hunt is wrecked by a dog chasing a deer too. To think it is ok to shoot someones hunting dog is way off. Call the dog cops instead. 
Bob


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't agree with you. Hunting dogs that run deer are a result of a negligent owner that has not taken the time to properly train a dog to respond to his commands or taken the time to break a bad habit which has been allowed to grow due to the owner not correcting it. If the owner isn't capable of doing that training then he should find someone that is and have it corrected. There are many ways to break the habit with the most simple being a quality shock collar that is used correctly and not in a cure-all capacity which many unschooled individuals do. I can't understand the why anyone that truly values their hunting dogs would allow them to run free and without command training. It is not the fault of the dog but the owner.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob, you have a misunderstanding of the law. If your dogs are loose causing problems, it's going to be YOUR problem, not the person dealing with them. I know a fella who had some dogs get into his deer pen. He shot the dogs, then the dog owner had the audacity to sue him. Not only did the dog owner lose, he was forced to pay all damages.
Besides, your turning this into something it was not intended to be. City folk will never understand the problems that free running dogs cause. And you don't have to live in the city to be considered city folk. Dogs are by far the most dangerous animal a person can run into in Ohio. This post was never about your dogs wondering around because you failed to keep them penned up. But, if they're out running cattle or deer, you have to accept that responsibility.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

My reply was about hunting dogs not wild dogs. I know everyone has there own opinion on this. Ron, my dogs are well trained have 2 collars on them and tags. I can tell you this , if one of my dogs had a brain fart and did chase a deer past you and you shot my dog it would be very ugly. 
To give advice that it is ok to shoots someones dog(pet) is way off.These are the type of actions that the 6:00 news would love to report on.
We are supposed to be hunters not killers. I value my dogs more than most people I know. 
Bob


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It seems to me that perhaps we are talking about two extremely different scenarios here. (at least I hope that we are) Obviously by what I have read here some guys are exposed to a lot of truly wild dogs which spend their entire lives out in the wild and chasing animals. But where others are having a problem with the extermination of dogs is when they apply that same logic to the occasionally misled pet or a hunting dog that has not quite gotten the proper training yet. As I stated before I never go in to the woods with the intention of killing every dog that comes through chasing animals. If I see a collar I will cut him a break. Furthermore, if I know whose dog it is I will bring it to their attention. If the dog should pose an immediate threat to me then that is a different story.

If I were to shoot every dog that I have encountered on my property I know that I would have killed several cherished pets. The large majority of these dogs were seen only once or twice and they were re-captured and handled by their owner. I just do not feel that it is necessary for me to do the disciplining via a bullet or arrow. I have a friend who raises beagles and hunts them in national hunts. He is very experienced at training beagles and has done very well at it. Last fall he was training a couple of new pups on my property and one of them strayed off. He did not feel that the dog chased deer or anything. He had run a long track on a rabbit and did not make it back to him. Keep in mind that his dogs had training collars and he had been working with these dogs for a while. He ended up having to abandon the search on the one day and came back the next day and found the pup on the next road down from our property more than a quarter of a mile away. He had purchased these two pup from a grand champion Canadian beagle and had some big bucks wrapped up in them. I recognize that someone can legally shoot the dog if it is on their property but I just don't feel that is the proper way to handle the situation. That is why I say that I cut the dog a break if it has a collar. I don't know the circumstances that led that dog on to my property.

My dog runs freely when I am outside and she stays on my property for the most part. I have seen her on occasion make it over on the neighbor's field next to our house. I do correct her when this happens but I really don't see any damage done and would be furious if the neighbor pulled out a gun and shot her. I recognize that I would have no basis for charges on the neighbor but I just don't feel that is the way to handle the situation. Keep in mind that I have never seen her chasing deer.

Again, I don't have a problem with any wild dog packs in my area. If I did I would most certainly handle the situation with the same strict manner that others have stated.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to turn this into a pissing contest but to make my final statement.

Having been a trainer of Bullheaded Beagle's, both mine and those belonging to others and an assistant trainer with a field Trial Judge that bred, raised and trained German Shorthairs and Setters, the Shorthair were some of the toughest to train. I can honestly say that there were some dogs that could not be trained to ignore the strong enticing odor of deer, rabbits and other animals with Deer being the toughest to break.
Those dog s were never sold but were destroyed. Those we were traing for owners were advised of the problem and suggested to not hunt the dog or make certain it was properly confined.
We never had a properly trained dog "Brain Fart" more than twice. 

Nuff said.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The 6:00 news also loves to report on dogs running loose and endangering people. So, if your dogs got loose and decided to chase a child, would that be okay also? Some dogs don't understand the difference. When a loose dogs attacks a child, is it the parents that face the law when they shoot the dog? No, it's the dog's owner. Your letting your emotions cloud common sense. I suspect you've never encountered problem dogs and you think all dogs are loveable pets that would never cause any real damage. That is FAR from the truth. Thousands upon thousands of family dogs spend their nights terrorizing the local wildlife and livestock, because the owners assume they sit around the yard all night. I can assure you, you don't care for your pets any more than I do, or Shortdrift does. But, we didn't grow up a sheltered life thinking everything was roses. Anyone who owns a pet has the responsiblity to keep it contained and safe. But, one more time you've taken this post where it was never intended.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well like I said before I was replying to Ron about hunting dogs. M. cut me some slack about taking the post where it was not intended. This is why I post so little here,too many clicks and no matter what is said people seem to stick up for the original members.
This is the bottom line. What you are suggesting about shooting hunting dogs is illegal. I just got off the phone with the sheriff and was told you will be liable for the value of the HUNTING dog you shot and will go to court over it. M. I have ran into many dogs on our 125 acres that we own and hunt. I have shot a few over the years . They were wild and had deer they were trying to kill. The only reason you are legally permitted to shoot a dog is if it is threatning your life or harming livestock.( according to the cops) So some of the advice giving here is telling people to break the law.
To the origanal poster I am sorry if I took your post in the wrong the direction . I was just trying to make a point about was is right and wrong.I sure wasn't trying to make this a wizzing contest.
Bob


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I would shoot a dog as a last resort only, but I have never had any problems with wild ones though. I have laid the boot to a few that came onto the property acted a little aggressive, never saw them agian. I have had problems with a few of the neighbors' dogs crapping in the yard and running the deer. The neighbor told me they are fair game but I just can't bring myself to shooting them. What I have done is "trained" them with a red ryder and a paintball gun that my woods and yard are off limits. It took a while but they all have the message to stay out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It has nothing to do with cliques, only common sense and responsibility. Nothing illegal was ever suggested. The only thing illegal even mentioned was allowing dogs to run loose. You say you've destroyed deer chasing dogs as well, so it seems you should understand what we're saying. Dogs never chase deer with the sole intention of killing them, they chase for the chase. Whether the dogs catch the deer or not, the deer may die. Dogs that chase deer will often chase cattle as well. Growing up in farm country, that is unacceptable. I've let MANY roaming dogs pass through my property, as long as they're not causing problems. They are "encouraged" to go home  , but that's it.
I also let this go the wrong direction, but you seem to think we just want to kill something. That is certainly not the case. Eveyone thinks it's great to kill the coyotes to help protect the deer, but dogs get the free pass. Dogs are a FAR greater threat to deer than coyotes ever will be. That was my only point.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

These are the dogs we should be shooting


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

we have also found that wild dogs are far more of a threat than yotes. people see dogs and disreguard them, but if someone sees a coyote they shoot it  wild dogs sometimes have no fear of humans, a buddy of mine shot one from his stand while bow hunting, he had scent out and they came through looking for where it came from. he tried to scare them so he wouldnt ruin his spot, and they approached him and started barking and growling. a pack of 9 he said, the same pack that killed several of the neighbors cattle


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

By the way, coyotes need controlled too, and that sure is a pretty one.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Dogs are not robots. As Bob said, sometimes dogs have brain farts when out hunting and the hunter cannot immediately control the dog. Would that be ideal? You bet. Even the best trained dogs will not be perfect EVERY time. I work with bird dogs and every once in a while a dog will jump a deer for the fun of the chase, not because it is trying to catch a meal. It may take anywhere from a minute to 30 minutes or more to get control of that dog.

If my dog happened to be running a deer while I was trying to control it and my dog happened to run in front of you and you shot my dog. It would get very, very ugly. 

Let's just hope that never happens.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just let it die. You'll obviously never understand.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I do understand. I understand WILD dogs are a problem.

Some people here don't understand that they are paintin every dog with the same broad brush stroke. I am saying there is a difference and I would hop that as an ethical hunter and outdoorsman you would make the right decision. If you happen to not make the right decision and it's my dog - well.....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not at all trying to say all dogs are the same, and I hope it's not coming across like that. But be darn sure, that when a farmer sees a dog running deer or cattle, it will be taken care of. It HAS to be. If you saw a coyote chasing your dog, would you just let it go? Of course not. What if it was another dog attacking your dog? Would you see the problem? It may be someone's pet also, but to you it's just an animal attacking your pet. Same thing to a farmer, except his "pet" is his livelihood.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Just as a side note but in the same catagory; It use to be in the Ohio hunting regs. that it running deer with dogs was illegal. I know wild dogs don't care and they need to be deal with, your absolutely correct. I seen 3 dogs chasing deer several years back shortly followed by a couple guys, guess he owned them. THAT WAS WRONG. If they came back they would have been carring them and maybe me from the woods. I let them go and called 1-800-proacher. I had the dogs description but could not discribe the men, to far.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

So, what some of you are saying is that if YOUR dog is on MY property and it is a "hunting" dog, it should be left alone, no matter what it is doing (i.e. running deer, barking at me, ruining my spot, etc.)?

lg_mouth


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Who's property are you one when shooting these wild dogs?

If you own the property to are well within your right to make a determination as to the threat potential of a dog and act accordantly. If you are a guest hunting on another's land you should at the very least wait until you have discussed it with the landowner BEFORE shooting any dog.

I have run into so many people that have grown up with the belief that any dog in the woods must be a bad or wild dog and seem to almost use this belief as an excuse to let an arrow go or pull the trigger.

I took a couple of my business customers bow hunting on the land I lease in Athens. I meet them around noon at the truck an we start talking about who saw what. This one guys says, "Hey, I took care of a wild dog problem you may not have known you had" I asked him what he was talking about. He said "this big black long haired dog came walking out one of the trails about 5 minutes after two does ran out the same trail, and I busted him" After about ten minutes of intense cussing and helping them pack their stuff and telling them to never come back I went looking for the dog. I finally found it about an hour later with an arrow through it's head, not dead, laying on the back porch of the adjoining landowners house, where it lived!

I had been watching this dog come up the valley and through the hardwoods for over 6 years. It had NEVER once chased a deer that I had seen. I had seen many, many times a bunch of deer run away as the dog would trot through the woods and this dog would just stop and watch them run away and then go on about his business. I knew where this dog lived, saw him often and he was never an issue, he walked those woods more often than I did.

The guy that shot this dog was ONLY going off of everything he had always been told and would read in a thread like this. He shot this neighbors pet because it was a dog in the woods so it must be bad and need to be killed.

But he had no right, nor does anyone else, to shoot a dog in the woods unless he is the LANDOWNER or has discussed previously with the LANDOWNER what to do if you encounter a dog.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

the land belongs to my brother. we have this discussion every time we shoot a wild dog. they dont belong there, they are up to no good, and we destroy everyone we encouner. usually by shotgun or highpower rifle so they dont run off. the neighbor ownes land on all sides of him with several hundred cattle, and he looses several each year to the dogs. he asks that if we see any dogs chasing his cattle that we shoot them on the spot. i know not all dogs chase to kill but chasing is still chasing! all the neighbors know that it is THEIR responsibility to maintain their dog because if it is caught running deer or cattle it will be destroyed. my brother has several small childern at home that play outside and doesnt feel comfortable with the dogs running wild.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I made the assumption that was a given. And I was ONLY speaking of dogs that are proven to be a problem, not those just wondering around.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Lundy, 

The last thing this thread needed was a voice of reason!!!!lol Very well put, man I would hate to be put in the postion you were. How did that mess work out??? I know I would rather error on the side of caution than make a mistake like that guy did, not sure if mistake is the right word, stupidity probably fits better.

By the way I don't think everyone is operating from the same frame of reference,ie: some may hunt out in the sticks where houses may be miles apart and some may hunt more urban areas where there is a greater chance of shooting a pet that may have gotten loose.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Magis,

I understand where your coming from and would hope that others do too. Of corse yours not saying go around & shoot evey poodle, collie, or pab you see. It should go without having to be explained.

We really need to talk about a topic less heated such as *Paylakes, Crossbows & Using Bass As Bait!*


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

A few years ago the neighbors pit bull came into my pasture where the daughter was riding our go-cart. Well she out ran it and came straight to the house. I got the news when I got home and proceeded to walk the paster kicking dried leaves and here he came. Out their front door, 50' from the pasture, 100' from me. He was barking and circling at my feet, was OH, MY GOD, I just stood still. Returning from the house with my 44mag, the dog also returned. He did not make it home. The neighbor was in shock that I would have a gun, duh. He said he was calling the cops, I said go ahead but so was I. They checked out the situation, said it was a pit bull then said way to go. Wrote him up having a dangerous dog and not taking the proper measures of safety, fenced yard and a chained, they also had been drinking for awhile. I believe this would go for any dog on the danger list.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

this topic came up on another board:

here is some good info.


955.03 Dogs are personalty.
Any dog which has been registered under sections 955.01 and 955.04 of the Revised Code and any dog not required to be registered under such sections shall be considered as personal property and have all the rights and privileges and be subject to like restraints as other livestock.

1533.171 Prohibiting injuring persons or property while hunting.
(A) No person, in the act of hunting, pursuing, taking, or killing a wild animal, shall act in a negligent, careless, or reckless manner so as to injure persons or property.

Although I am unable to do anything other than an internet search I have not found specific Ohio law, rule or regulation that allows any citizen to shoot a loose dog in the woods in, or not in, the act of chasing deer.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

i think its pretty sick that some of you think that it is right to shoot every dog that comes on the property you are hunting. My Rhodesian Ridgeback doesn't know any better but to chase deer when she sees them. If she happened to chase a deer onto someone else's land and she was shot and killed, I would go ballistic. You would definately regret that descision. Plus i don't even think you have the right according to the law to shoot someones dog, unless its biting you or someone else.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

A leash is the best way to prevent anything.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Bass assasin said:


> i think its pretty sick that some of you think that it is right to shoot every dog that comes on the property you are hunting. My Rhodesian Ridgeback doesn't know any better but to chase deer when she sees them. If she happened to chase a deer onto someone else's land and she was shot and killed, I would go ballistic. You would definately regret that descision. Plus i don't even think you have the right according to the law to shoot someones dog, unless its biting you or someone else.


a dog like yours should be in a kennel or restrained in some other way.you speak like you have the right to let your dog run wild on property that you don't own,which you don't.if someone would happen to shoot your dog for running deer on THEIR property,it would be you fault for letting her run wild.
invest in some protection for her.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Once again the 3 S's come in the play.

Shoot,
Shovel, &
Shut-up.

Follow this and problem solved. A leash would be much easier though!

On a more serious note, it does seem to be a problem in certain areas. I had a run- in with two "wild dogs" last year. They were extremely agressive and all I had was a small knife. Luckily nothing became of it, but it was scary for sure. Too many people move out to the country and think it is ok for their dogs to run where ever they want. That is just ignorant, the dog is your property and you should keep it on your property. Then there are no problems.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> Shoot,
> Shovel, &
> Shut-up.


Wish that applied to thieves and trespassers


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't read this entire thread, but I know this - If you shoot a dog that is simply loose and has crossed a property boundry it is a criminal offense. In my area we have had 2 instances of this lately - in 1 instance the shooter was not located. In the second the shooter was located, arrested and taken to jail. He was hunting in a treestand and he decided to shoot 2 loose dogs that were simply roaming. 

I am a very big dog lover, but I can see both sides. Dogs (and all other pets IMO) should be kept on the owner's property and under control. I also know sometimes something happens and a dog gets loose. If it is not a threat to anybody and is simply loose, IMO you should leave that animal alone. If the dog is endangering anybody, destroying property, attacking livestock, etc - by all means that animal needs to be dispatched.

This is a subjective matter and each situation would be looked upon differently based on facts and circumstances. I tend to think MOST instances that a dog is shot could have been avoided. A dog posturing or even barking/growling means little. I have been in this situation more than once - only 1 time did I fire a shot and it was into the ground. The large Rot which was being aggressive towards me belonged to a bi-racial family nearby that had some unwarranted problems from locals that didn't like the fact they were together and purchased a nice piece of property as well. That dog tucked tail and ran when I fired that gun into the ground and he was advancing towards me at 30 ft or so. The next shot would have killed him, but I don't want to kill a domestic animal unless it is absolutely necessary. And in this case, like most others - it was not!


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

Not a wild dog story, but a story none the less.. 2 years ago I was trapping on family owned ground. I had a snare set for coyote on a fencerow along a backroad ( both sides of the road are private, and remote for about 1/4 mile in either direction ) anyhow I came up with a missing snare. ? About a day later I get a threating phone call left on my caller ID that I caught this guys dog and that something will happen to me. I just let it go until about 2 days later I get a repeat phone call..... Then I called the Stark county game warden, I won't mention names but he was no help at all. Told me I was legally right and to ignore it, but somebody repeatedly threatening me makes me mad, so I called the Sherriff's dept. They were more than glad to help.....came to my house, took the tape from my answering machine, they could not track the number as it came from a cell and well I don't know exactly? About a day after this my wife called me at work and said there were 3 guys outside the house looking around. I told her to call 911 and stay inside. I got there before the sheriff did, no one was around,,,,, and they were lucky... I am a nice guy, but mess with my wife and kid and they would have been praying for the sheriff to show up.... after that the sheriff made himself more visible in our part of the county for about a week. No problems since. As for the game warden, never heard a peep from him. It is a shame that the state makes you post your home address on your traps. I think they could come up with a numbering system to identify you instead. That way if Mr. Dog Owner or Mrs. Opposum Lover wants to identify you they have to report you to a wildlife officer first. At least then their names would be on record then..... anyhow a little off the beaten path but, I do like the 3 s's. Shoot, Shovel and Shut-up.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

jeffmo said:


> a dog like yours should be in a kennel or restrained in some other way.you speak like you have the right to let your dog run wild on property that you don't own,which you don't.if someone would happen to shoot your dog for running deer on THEIR property,it would be you fault for letting her run wild.
> invest in some protection for her.


ummmm, when did i ever say that i let my dog run wild. Im sure anyone who has ever owned dogs, has had them chase something that they aren't suppose to. why would you put a dog in a kennel while on your farm, whats they point of taking them down then if they will just be caged up? My dog is fairly well behaved but like most other dogs will chase things from time to time. Luckily she would have to run a good distance to get off my property, if she ever does chase something, and most of my neighbors aren't crazy enough to kill my dog for chasing something. *It is Illegal to shoot a domestic dog just for chasing a deer*


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ohio Administrative Code 959: Offenses related to domestic animals

*959.02 Injuring Animals*: No person shall maliciously, or willfully, and without the consent of the owner, kill or injure a horse, mare, foal, filly, jack, mule, sheep, goat, cow, steer, bull, heifer, ass, ox, swine, dog, cat, or other domestic animal that is the property of another. This section does not apply to a licensed veterinarian acting in an official capacity.

*959.03 Poisoning Animals* : No person shall maliciously, or willfully and without the consent of the owner, administer poison, except a licensed veterinarian acting in such capacity, to a horse, mare, foal, filly, jack, mule, sheep, goat, cow, steer, bull, heifer, ass, ox, swine, dog, cat, poultry, or any other domestic animal that is the property of another; and no person shall, willfully and without the consent of the owner, place any poisoned food where it may be easily found and eaten by any of such animals, either upon his own lands or the lands of another.

*959.04Trespassing Animals*: Sections 959.02 and 959.03 of the Revised Code do not extend to a person killing or injuring an animal or attempting to do so while endeavoring to prevent it from trespassing upon his enclosure, or while it is so trespassing, or while driving it away from his premises; provided within fifteen days thereafter, payment is made for damages done to such animal by such killing or injuring, less the actual amount of damage done by such animal while so trespassing, or a sufficient sum of money is deposited with the nearest judge of a county court or judge of a municipal court having jurisdiction within such time to cover such damages. Such deposit shall remain in the custody of such judge until there is a determination of the damages resulting from such killing or injury and from such trespass. Such judge and his bondsmen shall be responsible for the safekeeping of such money and for the payment thereof as for money collected upon a judgment.

All of this can be found at the following web adress. http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/959


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I almost shot a guy's dog at Spring Valley last year. There was a guy letting his dog run all over the fields while he was a 100yrds away. The guy would do full sprints across the fields trying to catch the dog. Well I was standing at the top of a hill when I heard a dog running right for me chasing a bird. The bird stopped at my feed and so did the dog. The guy came to the top of the hill and drew down on me and the bird.

Well after a few choice words and what I told him I was going to do to his dog if he fired a shot at the bird, he left and never returned. Unfortunatly he returned 2 seasons later and still does the same thing. 

Just a warning for anyone who goes out there when season is open. If you see a short haired pointer named Randy with a homing beacon on him, stay clear because thats the guy.

And you know I wouldnt have felt bad at all for shooting his dog.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Well I am in aww that this is still going strong. The dogs were wild, I never said they were hunting dogs, or pets. They chased deer and came near my family. 

BASS A, read the ENTIRE post and TRY to control your dog. 

ODNR, it may be illegal, but not wrong. Apparently you are new to your job and looking to start a fight. 


Sorry I said a thing, I will take care of matters in my own hands.

M Magis, apparently you know what I am talking about. 

ANDREW


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

kasting king said:


> it may be illegal, but not wrong.


god help the country that replaces morality with the letter of the law.

well all know that barney fife is on our side.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't worry kastingking, MMajis isn't the only one. We are after all talking about dogs that are wild , we are also talking about wild dogs that entered your property, and that is unaccecptable. If my wife and kids are playing in the yard and a dog that is aggresive or wild enters my property, it'll be dealt with how I see fit, on an individual basis. And if necessary it sounds like the 
3S's is really the best route to take.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Big Steve Knows what I am takling about!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

kastingking, i think you need to reread my post. it actually supports your position. if you think i am looking for a fight you are really incorrect. read the part again about trespassing animals. besides, your original post was dealing with wild dogs. blaze away!! and yes i am relatively new, but common sense prevails.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Odnr, sorry. I re-read your post and I guess I took it the wrong way. I know a guy who works for DNR, and he thinks everyone is up to no good.

Again, wild dogs. Not pets, not hunting dogs. I wish I would have stuck to the 3 S's.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I know I am way late on this post, but I thought I'd share a story about wild dogs. When I was young, maybe 5 or 6, we used to have a small snowmobile at my uncles in Leroy Ohio. We were out riding one day and it ran out of gas in the middle of the woods. About 30 seconds later, a pack (and I mean a pack, probably 10 at least) wild dogs came running through the woods. My sister and I ran up a tree and waited for about an hour for them to go away. Very scary as a kid. Went home and told Dad when we thought it was okay to get down. They ended up going out into the same spot and shutting down the snowmobile. Sure enough, dogs came chasing, guns were blasting.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Here are my wild dogs that someone decided to shoot last pheasant season. Mean vicious looking wolves here that some one thought was, well to be honest I do not care what the idiot thought they were doing. I was south of Chilcothe and had Butterscotch out for the first time so that I could see what he was made of. We had hunted one field earlier before hitting this field. I went to the right of a tall patch of grass. When I came around the other side both dogs were gone. I found where I had pushed a pheasant out and they got after it. All this took was about 45 seconds for me to loose sight of them. Andy the beagel came back with buckshot in him but Scotch was never retrieved. I went door to door, called the game warden, dog warden, police, and the local news paper but Scotch was lost forever due to some guy shooting my dog. So guys if you think killing any dog out there is ok them feel free to tell my little girl and boy why their dog, Andy, had to be taken to the vet last week and have a shot removed from him that was rubbing the bone in his hip form the shooting. 




Yep, it takes a real animal lover to kill someones dog that obiviously is not a stray, chasing deer, or being mean. While going door to door I had several people tell me that a pack of local dogs had been running around. So go ahead and tell me that those two look wild and the fact that they got away from me was a good enough reason to kill one and lame one. Then again don't even try and explain anymore. I just do not want to hear why killing Scotch, heck I just do not want to hear it.

Look at the picture and then think before you go shooting another dog

Walter


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Very unfortunate, I feel sorry you and your family. However we are talking about dogs that were wild and had entered someone else's property, not some a-hole who just likes to shoot dogs. Now tell me that if your kids were playing outside and a dog came in your yard and attacked them, it would be easy explaining why that happened. Now I'm not saying everybody should just shoot any stray dog they see but if that happened my kids those dogs are getting capped, and judging by the majority of the replies to this thread I'm not the only one that feels this way. And please don't take this the wrong way I do sincerely feel bad for your family.Nthing worst than losing a friend and companion.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Bigsteve, by all means if a dog attacks your family then do the right thing. Kill it, call the authorities to make them aware of the animal so they can handle it from there. 

Trouble is there are a lot of comments in this thread about just do the three s's. The mentality of some in this thread just plain blows my mind. They jump all over someone for fishing ethics or a number of things but then turn around and it is, KILL THE DOG, KILL THE DOG, KILL THE DOG, why because the dog was on their property and I almost forgot the great deer killers. Sorry for that typo, it was just on your property running dear. So kill the dog, kill the dog, KILL THE DOG. 

Maybe the loss of Scotch will come to some use. Look at him, he is the white English Setter proud and beautiful, and look at Andy, he is the fat beagle, and think about them and my family before you go pulling that trigger on just any dog that comes along. If it is attacking then by all means put it in the ground but if not look one more time at them and think before you pull that trigger.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

My neighbor had one of his squirrel dogs shot by a bow hunter and the dog was only doing what it was bred and trained to do....hunt squirrels.

This was on public land. My neighbor confronted the guy, but left with only an apology. I wouldn't have caused the guy any bodily harm, but I doubt that he would have left the woods with his bow intact,,,or with his boots on.

Is it illegal for a person's dog to run deer? Just curious. 

I have had many deer and turkey hunts spoiled by dogs. That being said, if someone shoots my dog...unless he is threatening THEM or a a another person, as someone said earlier...it's gonna get ugly.

If my dog is on their property, that is another story. I would hope that they would try to warn me (not the dog) at least once, though.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

This thread is being highjacked by people who care about there dogs. No one wants to just go dog hunting, but there are a bunch of city people who believe it is better to go out in the country and turn their dog loose than to have them put to sleep, but that would cost them money. If a dog is running through the woods and has no collar and off its own property, it should be concidered a stray or wild or anything but it should be put down. If you care about your pets, control them!!! If you can't control your dogs and cats but a fish!!!!!!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Do you consider a beagle running a rabbit under control? A beagle will run a rabbit quite a distance...sometimes out of hearing range.

The dog my neighbor lost was shot by a person who said that he was tired of people "letting their dogs loose." A squirrel dog will run the woods and tree squirrels and alert you with their barking.

The word "hijacked" is being thrown around too frequently now.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i disagree ron, dog's sometimes get a wild burr up their ass and hop a fence onto another persons property. i've had addie do it and she minds better than most dog's that i've ever seen.

You'd be hard pressed to pull me off whoever shot one of my dogs unless it was attacking you, your family, your lifestock.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Eric, did you miss the collar part? I can't recall ever seeing any of your dogs without one.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

leupy said:


> Eric, did you miss the collar part? I can't recall ever seeing any of your dogs without one.


i must have missed it, my bad.


----------

